
FCC: Auction Opening Broadcaster Bids Released - PretzelFisch
http://www.tvtechnology.com/news/0002/fcc-auction-opening-broadcaster-bids-released/277179
======
PretzelFisch
>It provides the opening bids for the three participation options:
relinquishment (including channel-sharing), moving from a UHF to a VHF, or a
high VHF to a low VHF.

It seems like a getting broadcasters into VHF again will ruin a lot of peoples
OTA reception.

